# Help please!!



## emmma (Jun 24, 2008)

Hi
I am really wanting to move out to cyprus with my parter and 2 children aged 3 and 5, i have read on here that moving to cyprus with 2 young children is not a good idea which is worrying me. We will have enough income from the uk to cover out rent in cyprus so that will not be an issue and plan on bringing out enough money with us to live off for 6 mths. My partner is in the consttruction industry and has spoke to an English builder online who has said that the building trade is booming at the minute i am studing accounts and would ideally like a job in an accounts office however i dont speak any greek will this be an issue?? Do you think it is a bad idea to move with 2 children?? We would not be able to put our children in private school and are worried about the language barrier in Greek school are there alot of English children in greek school, also i would like to move to a village where there are more expats. Sorry for all the questions just dont want to make a big mistake but want this alot!!
Thanks


----------



## Shirley77 (Jun 3, 2009)

emmma said:


> Hi
> I am really wanting to move out to cyprus with my parter and 2 children aged 3 and 5, i have read on here that moving to cyprus with 2 young children is not a good idea which is worrying me. We will have enough income from the uk to cover out rent in cyprus so that will not be an issue and plan on bringing out enough money with us to live off for 6 mths. My partner is in the consttruction industry and has spoke to an English builder online who has said that the building trade is booming at the minute i am studing accounts and would ideally like a job in an accounts office however i dont speak any greek will this be an issue?? Do you think it is a bad idea to move with 2 children?? We would not be able to put our children in private school and are worried about the language barrier in Greek school are there alot of English children in greek school, also i would like to move to a village where there are more expats. Sorry for all the questions just dont want to make a big mistake but want this alot!!
> Thanks


Hi Emmma, after reading most of the threads on here I felt the same as you as people do not recommend coming out with children, our children are 10 and 16. However I feel that if the move has been researched thoroughly and you have money to move out with it is certainly worth giving it your best shot to make it work. Everybodys circumstances are different and Cyprus is a lovely place to bring children up in.
We are hoping to move out to Paphos by the end of July this year after many years of saving and research. We recently made a trip over to Cyprus and hired a car to travel around the paphos area. The response by ex pats regarding our move was always positive. Regarding work, we are hoping to get stuck into whatever work we can find to start with and then possibly start up our own business depending on how things go. It seems if you are willing to do anything to earn money it should be easy enough to find work.
Our daughter who is ten has been having greek lessons since september so she will have a bit of a head start when it comes to starting at the Greek School, however the one which we visited in Emba had 16 british children and we actually spoke to some of the british children who feel that they socialise fine with the greek children and they cannot speak much greek themselves. The schools do give greek lessons to the british children. The private schools are very expensive, around 7,500 per year and that is before uniforms, school trips, books etc.
I say go for it if it has been planned well enough, you have to follow your dreams. The pro's well outweigh the cons.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

emmma said:


> Hi
> I am really wanting to move out to cyprus with my parter and 2 children aged 3 and 5, i have read on here that moving to cyprus with 2 young children is not a good idea which is worrying me. We will have enough income from the uk to cover out rent in cyprus so that will not be an issue and plan on bringing out enough money with us to live off for 6 mths. My partner is in the consttruction industry and has spoke to an English builder online who has said that the building trade is booming at the minute i am studing accounts and would ideally like a job in an accounts office however i dont speak any greek will this be an issue?? Do you think it is a bad idea to move with 2 children?? We would not be able to put our children in private school and are worried about the language barrier in Greek school are there alot of English children in greek school, also i would like to move to a village where there are more expats. Sorry for all the questions just dont want to make a big mistake but want this alot!!
> Thanks


Hi,
I don't know which builder your partner has spoken to but I can assure that the building trade is far from booming. Many building projects have come to a complete halt as there are not the buyers for the properties. There are half built empty apartment blocks and villas all over the place waiting for buyers so that the building can be restarted.
I can only advise you that to come over here with 3 young children taking risks with their futures.
Please do not make any rash decisions, make sure you do your research very thoroughly.

Veronica


----------



## kimonas (Jul 19, 2008)

emmma said:


> Hi
> I am really wanting to move out to cyprus with my parter and 2 children aged 3 and 5, i have read on here that moving to cyprus with 2 young children is not a good idea which is worrying me. We will have enough income from the uk to cover out rent in cyprus so that will not be an issue and plan on bringing out enough money with us to live off for 6 mths. My partner is in the consttruction industry and has spoke to an English builder online who has said that the building trade is booming at the minute i am studing accounts and would ideally like a job in an accounts office however i dont speak any greek will this be an issue?? Do you think it is a bad idea to move with 2 children?? We would not be able to put our children in private school and are worried about the language barrier in Greek school are there alot of English children in greek school, also i would like to move to a village where there are more expats. Sorry for all the questions just dont want to make a big mistake but want this alot!!
> Thanks



Your children are young enough to adapt within the state schools system, but they will be educated as Greek Cypriots - please see the various posts within the threads on schooling for the consequences of this (briefly that they will have limited opportunities in the future without the added input of private lessons if you want higher education overseas to be an option). Tertiary education is slowly developing in Cyprus, but all parents should consider that Cyprus is tiny and therefore naturally has less opportunities when it comes to careers for offspring (the population is about the same size as Leeds in the UK).

There are lots of expat children in some areas of the island within the state schools and the problems this has caused the Ministry of Education have been widely publicised in the Greek Cypriot Press. The biggest problem is truancy and bullying (mainly within the teenage group within secondary schools). I have heard some parents of younger children complain that their kids are turning into 'Greeks' and that they find it difficult to communicate with them - and express surprise that the curriculum and lessons are all in Greek within the state system. Clearly such parents have not done their homework!

Veronica is right about the construction industry - it looks very busy, but half the developments have been standing idle for months (in some cases years). Both the construction industry and the tourist industry is on its knees. There are some signs of recovery, but the jobs market is still very depressed and unemployment is running at a record high. Added to this is the problem of extreme competition within the EU with many jobs being taken by migrant workers ffrom eastern europe who can afford to work for very low wages becasue of the differential between the Cypriot and their native economies - this makes it very difficult for British Expats to find work, as employers would rather hire those that are greatful to work for what others would consider to be peanuts. Given these circumstances, many here (and on other fora) have cautioned young families from taking the plunge as there are no support networks here to pick up the pieces if thisgs go wrong. At the very least you should plan to have enough to finance a return trip home if you are unable to find work after six months. (It took me over 2 years to find a decent job when the market was healthier).

I would recommend massive research before making any moves that you might end up regretting. Also bear in mind that many people who do make a go of it here often have one partner with Cypriot heritagfe and can tap into the massively important family and friend network and navigate the culture shock.

Whatever you decide, good luck...


----------



## loobielou (Apr 21, 2010)

Hi Emma,

I am also moving to Cyprus in 8 weeks time. I am English and my hubby is an English Greek! We have 3 children aged 4,6 and 10 and we have decided to give it all up and take the risk. Although my husband is fluent greek and has family in Larnaca it is still very daunting for us so I can imagine how you feel.

We are taking our business with us and hope and pray that it works out.

My advice to you would be to RENT before you buy, at least that way if it doesnt work out you can come home without a mortgage in Cyprus hanging over your head. You will also know where abouts you want to live by then and get used to the Cypriot ways. As far as I know there are alot of English in Orokloni, Larnaca and you also have the British Bases not too far away. The majority of people over there speak English and have lived in the UK at some point in there life. We are sending our oldest to a Private English School and the two youngest we will send to Greek School so that they can pick up the language quicker.

Workwise I am sure there will be something for you out there. In my opinion I would rather be skint on the beach and in the sun than skint in this miserable violent place. It may be more expensive out there at the moment but for me it is quality of life for my kids and I would rather go without and let them have a childhood which unfortunatley they cant have in London anymore.

Life is too short!

Good Luck!!!!!

Lucia


----------



## zeebo (Nov 15, 2009)

Hello,

I moved over in January with my wife and 3 kids. We didn't speak a word of greek and my oldest is 7. I got offered a job and moved over into rented in Nicosia. 

I can't afford to send all of mine to private so decided to give the state schools a go. The kids have coped brilliantly but it is not easy.. The attitude towards discipline here are very diffrent the kids are just left to run wild and you have to constantly be on the teachers case to make sure your kids aren't being left behind.. Don't expect speical treatment from the school (as they do in the uk for foreign kids) and you will need to push for the greek lessons that are a right under the consititution. Fighting is considered totally normal and the teachers won't even rais an eyebrow until seriuous damage is done.. The funny thing is that i thought this would promot bullying etc but actually the kids will fight one minute then be friends the next.. My only real reservation is the fact the gypriot kids and teachers are happy to just act like my kids aren't there.. that really hurts and gets me annoyed. SOme days they cry to go home and some they love it (when they have been allowed to draw all day and do what they want). 

Im in nicosia and we are the only English so this may be effecting our expeiance.. im sure its better elsewhere

Ok other things you need to know:

It is massivly expensive here, ok some will say it isnt but when you need nappies, sudocream etc it is.. the cheakest stroller i could find is 50 quid and it fell apart.. 

All i can say is good luck and place yourself carefully! Paphos may look good but it is rubbish for work! also you kinda gotta think what are your kids gonna do in paphos for work?


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Zeebo I am surprised that living in Nicosia you say that Paphos is rubbish for work.!!! Sorry but how can you know what the jobs situation is here?
For a Brit it is much easier to find work where there are plenty of other Brits.
The truth is that work is in short supply everywhere but for Brits there are more jobs where there are other Brits and in the tourist towns.


----------



## kimonas (Jul 19, 2008)

Veronica said:


> Zeebo I am surprised that living in Nicosia you say that Paphos is rubbish for work.!!! Sorry but how can you know what the jobs situation is here?
> For a Brit it is much easier to find work where there are plenty of other Brits.
> The truth is that work is in short supply everywhere but for Brits there are more jobs where there are other Brits and in the tourist towns.


I agree that casual work and new business ventures are more likely to be found in places like Paphos and other more tourist/expat oriented areas, but perhaps Zeebo is referring to career opportunities involving business/professional qualifications that are more likely to yield a working salary enough to raise a young family. These sorts of opportunities are in the bigger cities - Nicosia, Limassol and (to a lesser extent) Larnaca.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

kimonas said:


> I agree that casual work and new business ventures are more likely to be found in places like Paphos and other more tourist/expat oriented areas, but perhaps Zeebo is referring to career opportunities involving business/professional qualifications that are more likely to yield a working salary enough to raise a young family. These sorts of opportunities are in the bigger cities - Nicosia, Limassol and (to a lesser extent) Larnaca.


But the OP was not talking about that sort of work. She was asking about building work for her hubby abnd also as she says she cant speak Greek her chances of getting a well paid job in any sort of profeesion are very slim.
If she was a professional and spoke Greek I would be recommending Limassol as there are a lot of offshore business etc there.


----------



## zeebo (Nov 15, 2009)

Sorry.. I was talking about higher salary work not labouring / casual. But if kids are coming over then i fail to see how any family could survive on casula labour wages! without housing costs i think you would need to be pulling 40k (combined) minimum.


----------



## zeebo (Nov 15, 2009)

Oh one tip that could help with the work situation is to get into steel framed building.. aparently they are coming in in cyprus and it is one area that may be specialist enough to find work in.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

zeebo said:


> Oh one tip that could help with the work situation is to get into steel framed building.. aparently they are coming in in cyprus and it is one area that may be specialist enough to find work in.


There are several companies doing steel frame construction but they are not popular yet as they are too new here for the Cypriots to have realised the advantages. Personally I think they are far better than the concrete shells, much better insulation agaisnt the heat and the cold of winter but the locals will take some convincing.
One thing that might be worth looking at is finishing part built projects where the original developer has gone bankrupt. I know of one company who do this and they are doing well.


----------

